# Removing the last burr debris with an electric tooth brush



## Benuser (Nov 1, 2014)

Tried this first with basic carbons, XC75, vintage Sheffields. Later on with AS. After deburring on a 8k still something seemed to be left. My poor technique, sensitivity or both, didn't want to round the edge too much. Very gently passing with an electric strictly rotating toothbrush at some 45 degree on both sides. Edges cleaner than ever before, don't know yet if they will last.
Any thoughts?


----------



## chinacats (Nov 1, 2014)

Benuser said:


> Tried this first with basic carbons, XC75, vintage Sheffields. Later on with AS. After deburring on a 8k still something seemed to be left. My poor technique, sensitivity or both, didn't want to round the edge too much. Very gently passing with an electric strictly rotating toothbrush at some 45 degree on both sides. Edges cleaner than ever before, don't know yet if they will last.
> _*Any thoughts?*_



You sir are a freak! 

I do mean that very much as a compliment.


----------



## berko (Nov 1, 2014)

could you make a video of this? i think i didnt understand how to.


----------



## Von blewitt (Nov 1, 2014)

And the extra metal particles will help remove stubborn plaque! Win win


----------



## Matus (Nov 1, 2014)

Von blewitt said:


> And the extra metal particles will help remove stubborn plaque! Win win


----------



## Benuser (Nov 1, 2014)

chinacats said:


> You sir are a freak!
> 
> I do mean that very much as a compliment.


I do receive it as such!


----------



## Benuser (Nov 1, 2014)

Von blewitt said:


> And the extra metal particles will help remove stubborn plaque! Win win


Not so sure about stubborn plaque with blades!


----------



## EdipisReks (Nov 1, 2014)

Just using the back of a scrubby works for me.


----------



## CutFingers (Nov 1, 2014)

LOL...sorry I did in fact chuckle briefly. I feel your pain. I have been frustrated with edge retention and perceived sharpness for quite sometime. Stropping on newsprint works...cardboard works well too. I can polish edges on cereal boxes...the ink they use is super duper smooth. I question if I need a super fine grit stone when I can wear out cereal boxes, packaged food boxes etc...those smooth products seem to produce fine edges.

However I think the crux of the issue we all face is knowing when the apex of the edge is truly meeting. Sorry...I know Apex is a buzzword the great, loved or hated Cliff Stamp often uses...but I truly believe in the utmost simplicity that the two sides must come to meet...when they do the edge stays sharper longer. 

I find the most unorthodox burr removal is using broken pieces of a 5k stone...I take the stone...and swipe it up and down the blade on both sides....I am careful to keep the stone off the actually cutting edge. The sweeping motion seems to remove the fine metal that is sticking out above the cutting edge.

Then I can attempt to apply a microbevel as Jon from JKI demonstrates...it seems to work well.

But I wonder...perhaps I am crazy but honestly...do these screamingly effortless cutting edges actually last or is it an illusion? I mean it works... we feel sharp but then the edge reverts back to good cutting performance but not amazing.

Should I compromise and say it's good enough, then when it really feels dull take to the stones. I seem to have the most trouble slicing tomatoes...but they are out of season so YAY!


----------



## mark76 (Nov 1, 2014)

chinacats said:


> You sir are a freak!



Yup, that's also what I thought  . And I also mean it as a compliment. I've never been able to detect a burr after 600 grit or so. Can we arrange on how you're going to educate us?


----------



## Benuser (Nov 1, 2014)

These 600 were a typo I guess??


----------



## mark76 (Nov 1, 2014)

Benuser said:


> These 600 were a typo I guess??



Uhm, no. if I have to be honest, I usually detect a burr after 100 grit. After that I normally don't.


----------



## Benuser (Nov 1, 2014)

The story about the burr removal was about how to deal with debris after a 8k, if you don't mind.


----------



## Benuser (Nov 1, 2014)

mark76 said:


> Uhm, no. if I have to be honest, I usually detect a burr after 100 grit. After that I normally don't.


I sincerely hope that's another typo.


----------



## mark76 (Nov 1, 2014)

I think we understand eachother wrongly. But let us not divert this from your original question.


----------



## Mrmnms (Nov 1, 2014)

I don't think my wife would mind if I try this out with one of my daughters' toothbrushes just once, right?


----------



## Benuser (Nov 1, 2014)

I wouldn't like to interfere with your family life, but please clean the brush afterwards,


----------



## Mrmnms (Nov 1, 2014)

Good point. I'll give it a try.


----------



## Von blewitt (Nov 1, 2014)

I just tried it after kitayama ( on Misono Swedish), there was a noticeable improvement using the 3 finger test.


----------



## larrybard (Nov 1, 2014)

Von blewitt said:


> I just tried it after kitayama ( on Misono Swedish), there was a noticeable improvement using the 3 finger test.



Just as long as, in this context, the three finger sharpness test doesn't have to be replaced by some sort of tongue test.


----------



## James (Nov 1, 2014)

larrybard said:


> Just as long as, in this context, the three finger sharpness test doesn't have to be replaced by some sort of tongue test.



Hairy tongue shaving


----------



## scotchef38 (Nov 1, 2014)

All i can think about is you replacing Steve Martin singing "i'm a dentist" in little shop of horrors.


----------



## Matus (Nov 2, 2014)

This thread is worthless without a video


----------



## Benuser (Nov 2, 2014)

Thanks, Matus, for your kind words.


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Nov 2, 2014)

Will it pass a "hanging floss test"?


----------



## Geo87 (Nov 2, 2014)

While all these dental related puns and humour are pretty amusing...  Not alot of constructive feedback. 
Good on you Bernard for trying something different!


----------



## Matus (Nov 3, 2014)

Benuser said:


> Thanks, Matus, for your kind words.



Ben, if you would make a video I would show it to my mom - she is a dentist (with little appreciation for electric tooth brush).

But seriously - it actually sounds like good and funny idea at the same time


----------



## Benuser (Nov 3, 2014)

Thanks, Matus, for the clarification. Cannot make a video, haven't the right stuff. For your information, I've used a basic Braun/Oral-B, only rotating in both sides, no pulsing. New standard brush. No pressure, 45 degree angle, on both sides of the blade. Speed about 1 second per centimeter.
Just to make sure: hold the knife with a firm grip -- the only time I suggest a firm grip, by the way.


----------



## Benuser (Nov 8, 2014)

Went a bit further with experimenting. After the carbons, the stainless: Gin-3 was very easy, successful in one single pass. VG-10 needed a few passes, best with a few trailing strokes on the 8k afterwards. Most surprising: my favourite enemy, Cromova by Global. I got easily rid of a full 2k burr.


----------



## Benuser (Nov 8, 2014)

If confirmed that would be a very interesting result. I would prefer to keep a soft stainless like Cromova a bit coarse, but had to take it to higher grids only for deburring.


----------



## Matus (Nov 8, 2014)

Interesting - please do keep us updated. 

Honestly - I would not have expected that an electric toothbrush could remove 2k burr. That should actually serve as a reminder what it may do to your gums if not used carefully.


----------



## Benuser (Nov 8, 2014)

With normal use you won't apply an electric tooth brush at 45 degree.


----------



## Matus (Nov 8, 2014)

Benuser said:


> With normal use you won't apply an electric tooth brush at 45 degree.



Point taken


----------



## Benuser (Nov 8, 2014)

I must admit it was a very unexpected result. Let you know.


----------



## Geo87 (Nov 9, 2014)

People already think I'm weird enough at work with my "creepy" obsession and all my knife related tools. I fear if I'm found using an electric toothbrush on a knife they might think I've snapped mentally  

Might have to test this at home then


----------



## psfred (Nov 9, 2014)

Well, it certainly cannot be any worse that what I saw someone do on a woodworking show once: "de=burr" by putting a freshly sharpened chisel into a loaded buffer wheel running full speed pointy bit forward with the edge vertical! And not once, either.

My brother and I fell over laughing, I'd assume the abrasives on the buffer nice buffed the burr off, along with the edge. Probably duller than my chisels get before I sharpen them, allibet quite shiny (and we all know that shiny equals sharp, right?).

As far as how long a super sharp edge lasts, I'd bet that even on the hardest steel the edge begins to wear away quickly and use lose the super fine apex. However, even with the very edge worn smooth, a good steel will resist wear enough that the faintly rounded edge still cuts very well and will do so until it becomes blunt enough not to separate protein fibers or the cellulose in plant material well. 

In my experience in electron microscopy sample preparation, super sharp is a fleeting situation, even with diamond edges. I didn't get to use any diamond, but we in the biology departments got the ones that the materials sciences people thought were too dull --we were only cutting very hard expoy embedded plant or animal material, they were cutting steel and composites. I used glass knives, made by scoring and breaking plate glass squares slightly off- center. The "clean" part of the edge, away from the score as a rule, was amazingly sharp, but I still have a dozen or so knives in a box somewhere, they only lasted a dozen slices for real good sections. Blunt ones worked for thin sections for light microscopy for a while after they wouldn't cut clean thin sections. Thin sections had to be caught in a "boat" glued to the knife with wax and floated on water, then picked up with fine mesh gold disks after "stretching" them back to full size with some heat.

Ah, memories! I don't suppose I could do that stuff today, my eyesight is nowhere near as acute.

Peter


----------

